# Audionutz Reference CD's



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

get some. plain and simple. 

I was able to compare Steve's Reference CD's with Patrick's and some original recordings. These reference CD's are on point. If you can hear the difference between these Reference CD's and the original's then you have bionic ears that should be making you some money. the dynamics of the duplications are flawless.

CD's i have from this amazing collection...

V3
V4(complete)
V12(complete)

thanks very much Steve. i will be in contact for that 80's volume soon.

you can contact Steve about them here [email protected]


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I ordered a bunch of them a week ago.
Can't wait to get them.
Thanks for the review.

Jorge.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

JJ what system did you use to test them out? What is in your home setup. Thanks just looking for a little more info. Wayne


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

both car and home(co-workers friend home setup).


----------



## Milos (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't get it. Why not just buy the originals then??


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Because he selects choice songs from tons of CD's and artists to fit a theme for a given rev. I purchased some of the SQ, imagining and rock CD's from him...7 total. If I bought all the CD's for the songs on those 7 disks I'd have had to buy somewhere in the neighborhood of 45 CD's.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

I got all of them.

Great addition to the collection, and it's really nice to have a "mix tape" with reference SQ that is mood orientated.

Only sad thing was that Steve forgot the two last discs, so I'll have to wait for another friend over here to get the collection so I can get my dose of DnB.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Milos said:


> I don't get it. Why not just buy the originals then??


$$$$

Plus the music is all geared towards a certain area [ strings, horns, etc.., ]


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Just got 40 cd's of the collection yesterday.
I've only heard the first 3.
Really GREAT cd's.
Cant' wait to hear the rest.

Jogre


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

jorge if you received V12.3 disc. put your seatbelt on when you listen.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

jj_diamond said:


> jorge if you received V12.3 disc. put your seatbelt on when you listen.


Yes I did.
And I'll follow your advise. 
I don't know how Steve recorded the cd's but the quality is AMAZING.

Jorge.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Just wanted to add to this, I'm going for the complete collection. 

I got my first 16 yesterday, mostly the rock stuff to start, but he also put 3-4 of the SQ ones in for me to peruse through. 

I'm hooked, I love'em and my home system is CRAP and it still sound incredible... I can't imagine what they would sound like on a really nice HA system. 

They have also rekindled my want to get back in the garage and on the car (been struggling with motivation lately) I can't WAIT to hear some of them in the car now.. 

Thank you Steve, Thank you very much... 

Aaron


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey thanks for the review JJ! And thanks for the kind comments guys. It's obvious that you guys share in my enthusiasm of great music and can appreciate the quality control efforts to create a truly "reference" library. The thing I like most about this collection is like u mentioned, it's like a "best of" set of reference quality stuff all compiled in a mix-tape fashion. And yes, I spend a TON of dough on the original recordings , but hey, I am part music collector too, so thats what we do right? LOL

J, I have a couple more I wanna throw atcha shortly, but I want some input from ya on genre so email me 

Steve


----------



## maxchef (Jan 29, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Just wanted to add to this, I'm going for the complete collection.
> 
> I got my first 16 yesterday, mostly the rock stuff to start, but he also put 3-4 of the SQ ones in for me to peruse through.
> 
> ...




^^^^^^^^^^^ I could not agree more!! I have the 80's set and am in love with the reproduction of the music...its not like the 80's recording were all that much better than LP's, but Steve makes these "oldies" sound AMAZING!!...(past being relived) Steve has gone above and beyond my expectations for the "love" of music. I will never pass up a new disc from Steve. 

Thank You STEVE

Word!

Greg


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

So where do I find these?


----------



## maxchef (Jan 29, 2007)

tommyd said:


> So where do I find these?




Here ya go tommyd,


You can contact Steve about them here [email protected]

A must have for any collection. Steve is a great guy and ships fast too!


Greg


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

Got a price? I will have to contact him after class. Damn math!


----------



## maxchef (Jan 29, 2007)

tommyd said:


> Got a price? I will have to contact him after class. Damn math!


Sorry + Ask Steve=? 

LOL..just had too...nah email Steve and he will assist you!

Sorry Bro!

Good Luck in Math

greg


----------



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

maxchef said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^ I could not agree more!! I have the 80's set and am in love with the reproduction of the music...its not like the 80's recording were all that much better than LP's, but Steve makes these "oldies" sound AMAZING!!...(past being relived) Steve has gone above and beyond my expectations for the "love" of music. I will never pass up a new disc from Steve.
> 
> Thank You STEVE
> 
> ...


I've got about 30 discs from him. The Ultimate Eval disks are....well  . You will find every flaw in your system with these.


----------



## crea78 (Aug 13, 2007)

I emailed Steve and got a very quick response. Since the ECA forum is currently down, what types of CDs does he make?? Also I was told that I can do pkg deals for a certain price point which is pretty cool.

On the CDs, does Steve handwrite what type of disc it is or does he print labels on them and the CD case as well for a professional look?


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Howdy gang!
I dont label the discs via print, but rather hand-label what disc it is. I have liner notes for the discs in .pdf format that are printable if you want to make your own jewel case inserts ( already sized properly), or you can print the info off for disc, track title, artist name. 
Since ECA is still down I am trying to get the disc / track info together from alternate sources and will link to them later. Maybe I could post here???
Steve


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

audionutz said:


> Since ECA is still down I am trying to get the disc / track info together from alternate sources and will link to them later. Maybe I could post here???
> Steve


I was just about to post here and ask if you would get together a list here since ECA is down.

Also, the PDF you mentioned... could you just put all your collection onto one PDF file and post the attachment here? I know you've got a TON of cd's so it's going to take a while for you to scramble the net trying to review your other posts.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Best I could do was find a cashed Google file. Looks to be missing Vol14 and the second Live and Unplugged, both are on V3.
http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...eca&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a

Here's the 80's: 

Vol 1

Whip It- Devo
Don’t you forget about me- Simple Minds
Puttin on the Ritz- Taco
Axel F.- Harold Faltermeyer
Safety Dance- Men without hats
Hold Me Now- Thompson Twins
Rock Lobster- The B-52’s
Jeopardy- The greg kihn band
Cars- Gary numan
I Ran- a flock of seagulls
She’s a Beauty- The tubes
(Keep feeling) Fascination- Human League
Eye In the Sky- Alan Parsons Project
Shake it Up- The Cars
One Way or Another- Blondie
Harden My Heart- Quarterflash
Turning Japanese- The Vapors
Our House- Madness
China Girl- David Bowie
Coming Home ( Major Tom)- Peter schilling


ECA 80's Volume 2

Abracadabra- the steve miller band
Der Kommisar- After the Fire
One Thing Leads to Another- The fixx
Who can it be now?- Men at Work
Heart n Soul- T'pau
Break my Stride- Matthew Wilder
Centerfold- the J. Geils Band
Good Girls Dont- The Knack
Mickey- Toni Basil
Shout- Tears for Fears
Talking in your Sleep- The Romantics
Words- Missing persons
Jesse's Girl- Rick Springfield
Only the Lonely- the motels
Too Shy- Kajagoogoo
She Blinded me With Science- Thomas dolby
Obsession- animotion
Electric Avenue- Eddy grant
You Spin me Round Round- dead or alive


ECA 80's volume 3

Hold on Loosely- .38 special
Infatuation- rod stewart
Always something there to remind me- Naked Eyes
Flesh for Fantasy- Billy Idol
Politics of Dancing- Re-flex
19- paul hardcastle
99 red balloons- nena
Some like it hot- the powerstation
Sister Christian- Night ranger
Church of the Poison Mind- Culture club
Doctor! Doctor!- Thompson twins
Girl cant help it- Journey
So Alive- Love and rockets
Sexy and 17- the stray cats
Sunglasses at Night- Corey Hart
867-5309 (Jenny)- Tommy Tu-Tone
Burning Down the House- Talking Heads
Every time you go Away- Paul Young


ECA 80's Volume 4 "Everybody, Backwards-Skate!"
(a tribute to the skating rink)

Early In the Morning- The gap band
Superfreak- Rick James
Celebration- Kool and the gang
Let's Groove- Earth, wind, and fire
She's a bad mama-jama! - carl carlton
Give it to Me baby!- Rick James
Hot Stuff- donna summer
Lady (you bring me up)- the commodores
Stomp- brothers johnson
More Bounce to the Ounce- Zapp and roger
Dont stop the Music- Yarborough and Peoples
Atomic Dog- George Clinton
Let it Whip- The dazz band
You Dropped A Bomb on Me- The gap band
Candy- Cameo
Funkytown- Lipps, inc.
Got to give it up, pt. 1- Marvin Gaye
Brick House- the commodores



ECA 80's volume 5

Sweet Dreams (are made of this)- eurythmics
Come on Eileen- Dexy's Midnight Runners
Maneater- hall and oates
Eyes without a Face- billy idol
Funkytown- Pseudo echo
Never Say Never- Romeo void
You Belong to the City- glenn fry
Hungry like the Wolf- Duran duran
Time after Time- Cyndi Lauper
Total Eclipse of the Heart- Bonnie tyler
The Look of Love- ABC
I Just Died in your Arms- Cutting crew
Are we Ourselves?- the fixx
Dont worry,be happy- Bobby mcferrin
Rocket 2 U- the jets
King of Pain- the police
Everybody Have Fun tonight- wang chung


ECA 80's volume 6 Unmistakably 80's Rock

Another One Bites the Dust- queen
Runaway- Bon Jovi
We're Not Gonna Take it- Twisted sister
Gimme All your Lovin'- ZZ Top
Hurts So Good- John Cougar Mellencamp
Knockin at your back door- deep purple
Rebel Yell- Billy Idol
Cum on Feel the Noize- quiet riot
Dont Do me Like That- Tom Petty and the heartbreakers
Dont Stop Believin'- Journey
When you Close your Eyes- Night ranger
I Cant Drive 55- Sammy hagar
Burnin For You- Blue oyster cult
Radar Love- White Lion
Take me to the Top- Loverboy
Tuff Enuff- The fabulous thunderbirds
What I Like about You- the Romantics
Too Much Time on my Hands- Styx


ECA 80's volume 7 MORE unmistakable 80's Rock

In the Dark- Billy squier
Lunatic Fringe- Red rider
Madalaine- Winger
Pride (in the name of love)- U2
The Stroke- Billy squier
The Warrior- Patty Smythe
Talk Dirty to Me- Poison
Dont tell me You Love Me- Night Ranger
Your Love- The Outfield
Juke Box Hero- Foreigner
Let's Go Crazy- Prince
(You can still) Rock In America- Night ranger
Affair of the Heart- Rick Springfield
Urgent- Foreigner
You Got Lucky- Tom Petty and the heartbreakers
White Wedding- Billy Idol
Lovin every minute of it- Loverboy
Mr. Roboto- Styx
Pour Some Sugar on Me- Def Leppard


ECA 80's Volume 8

When Doves Cry- Prince
Pop Musik- M
Billie Jean- Michael jackson
Lucky star- Madonna
What have you Done for me Lately?- Janet Jackson
Welcome to the Boomtown- David and david
West End Girls- The Petshop Boys
Wishing Well- Terrence trent d'arby
Whats on your Mind? (Pure energy)- Information society
If You Leave- OMD
Like a Virgin- Madonna
Send me an Angel- Real Life
Rio- Duran duran
Dont You Want Me- Human League
Abacab- Genesis
Bad- Michael jackson
Tainted Love- Softcell
(I would walk) 500 miles- The Proclaimers


ECA 80's volume 9

Borderline- Madonna
1999- Prince
Every Little Thing she does is Magic- The Police
Is there something I should Know?- Duran duran
Rumors- Timex Social Club
Suddenly Last Summer- The motels
I Wanna be a Cowboy- Boys dont cry
Pop Goes the World- Men without hats
Sidewalk Talk- Jellybean f. Madonna
It's My Life- Talk Talk
Let's Go All the Way- Sly Fox
Girls On Film- Duran duran
Crazy- Icehouse
Faith- George Michael
Man in the Mirror- Michael Jackson
To Live and Die in L.A.- Wang Chung
Friends- Whodini
In a Big Country- Big Country
Holiday Road- Lindsey Buckingham


ECA 80's volume 10

Thriller- Michael Jackson
Sledgehammer- Peter Gabriel
Something about you- Level 42
Dont talk to Strangers- Rick springfield
Looking for a New Love- Jodi Watley
When I think of You- Janet Jackson
I Cant Wait- Nu Shooz
Material Girl- Madonna
Cath My Fall- Billy Idol
Cold as Ice- Foreigner
Get It On- Kingdom Come
Double Vision- Foreigner
Edge of 17- Stevie nicks
Dont stop till you Get Enough- Michael Jackson
I'll Tumble 4 Ya- Culture Club
Big Love- Lindsey Buckingham
Oh Sheila- Ready for the world
Sign O' the Times- Prince
Back 2 Life- soul 2 soul

Volume 11

1) Rockit- Herbie Hancock
2) Pop Life- Prince
3) If you love someone, set them free- Sting
4) I've Done Everything for you- Rick Springfield
5) Africa- Toto
6) Shock the Monkey- Peter Gabriel
7) Stop Draggin my Heart Around- Stevie Nicks f. Tom Petty
8) The Way You Make Me Feel- Michael Jackson
9) Dont Stop- Fleetwood Mac
10) Bette Davis Eyes- Kim Carnes
11) Land of Confusion- Genesis
12) That Girl- Stevie Wonder
13) Stay the Night- Chicago
14) Get Into the Groove- Madonna
15) Waiting for a girl like you- Foreigner
16) Gloria- Laura Branigan
17) I Feel for you- Chaka Kahn
18) Nasty- Janet Jackson


Volume 12

1) Money for nothin- Dire Straits
2) Dont stand so close to me- Police
3) What you need- INXS
4) Take on Me- Aha
5) Human- the Human League
6) Caught up in you- 38 Special
7) Things can only get better- Howard Jones
8) Big Time- Peter Gabriel
9) Sugar walls- Sheena Easton
10) Owner of a lonely heart- Yes
11) I want your sex, pt 1 and 2- George Michael
12) Alive and Kicking- Simple Minds
13) I melt with you- Modern English
14) China Girl- David Bowie
15) Two Tribes- Frankie goes to hollywood
16) The Rain- Oran Juice Jones


Volume 13- Uncle Audio hits his first night club

1) The Party's just begun- Freestyle
2) Let the Music Play- Shannon
3) When I hear Music- Debbie Deb
4) Dont stop the rock- Freestyle
5) Jealous Fellas- Dimples T
6) Fascinated- Company B
7) Funky Little Beat- Connie
8) Dreamin'- Will 2 Power
9) Hooked on You- Sweet Sensation
10) Spring Love- Stevie B
11) Object of My Desire- Starpoint
12) Operator- Midnight Star
13) Summergirls- Dino
14) Party Your Body- Stevie B
15) Lookout Weekend- Debbie Deb


Volume 14- Cant get enough skating rink!

1) Freak A Zoid- Midnight Star
2) Burn Rubber (why you wanna hurt me)- THe Gap Band
3) It Takes Two- Rob Base and EZ Rock
4) Set It Off- Strafe
5) Turn Your Love Around- George Benson
6) Genius Of Love- Tom Tom Club
7) Jam On It- Newcleus
8) No Parking On the Dance Floor- Midnight Star
9) Cutie Pie- One Way
10) Jungle Love- Morris Day and the Time
11) Electric Kingdom- Twilight 22
12) BRick House- the Commodores
13) Double Dutch Bus- Frankie Smith
14) Freaks Come out at Night- Whodini


Volume 15

1) I Want Candy- Bow Wow Wow
2) Live to Tell- Madonna
3) Love is a battlefield- Pat Benatar
4) Wanna Be Startin Somethin- Michael Jackson
5) Rock Steady- the Whispers
6) Need you Tonight- INXS
7) A Fly Girl- Boogie boys
8) Be Near Me- ABC
9) Rock This Town- The Stray Cats
10) Saved By Zero- The FIXX
11) Two Occasions- The Deele
12) I Cant Go for that- Hall and Oates
13) Just What I needed- The Cars
14) The Glamorous Life- Sheila E.
15) Love is a House- Force MD's
16) Breakup Song- The Greg Kihn Band
17) Modern Love- David Bowie
18) Groove is in the Heart- DeeeLite


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks John! I was just trying to email you LOL! Here is the first liner 

http://www.teamaudionutz.com/cdliners/CdLiner1.pdf


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

And here are the majority of the original 40 or so discs worth of liner notes ready to print as jewel case inserts.

http://www.teamaudionutz.com/cdliners/


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache...ient=firefox-a

Thanks John! Yes the ones this is missing are 3.2, 3.3, 5.2, 7.2, 8.6, and all of the volume 14's......but at least you guys get the idea. Please read the introduction paragraphs in this link!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crea78 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thx for all the info Steve!! I just sent you an email regarding what I plan on doing.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

I just ordered 5 discs (need to keep the spending down) I will post my thoughts after listening. On the other hand, Steve is nice


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Any more thoughts gang?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

How much per disc are you asking?

Any 'deals' for those who purchase xxx amount?

I see a few I'd like to try out.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

E-mail steve. He will do something to work inside your budget. I got my discs yesterday. very impressed. I'm loving it thus far. Will be ordering more soon.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Definately email steve, he's great to work with. I think my first order was for about 40 discs, which I still haven't listened to all of them!!! From what I've listened to they are all great. 

It's kinda funny, the other day I was jamming in the garage when the passenger door opened. Much to my suprise my roommate was upstairs and could hear me jamming and came to see what awesome CD I was playing (80's disc number 11 I think). Now he wants a copy since it's just great music!!


----------



## sonicnirvana (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought 10 of these disks from Steve, a mixed assortment and some nizzle rock. Overall, these disks *really* are good. I use some of them to tune my system, but sometimes just get lost listening to them while I am tuning. Some really great selections and a wide range of tonalities. Some real challenging stuff for my system. 

I have to admit I was not too crazy about some of the selections (vocal tracks etc) until I got my Seas Lotus Ref and tuned them. Now vocals sound so sweet that they are my favorites! Vocals on these disks just sound amazing on a good system. I really like the acoustic bass stuff too.

I will be looking for more soon...


----------



## ss1088 (Apr 24, 2008)

nice review


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Awesome, thanks! Keep em comin


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I've also had the joy of owning most of these for some time now. What I like about them is the variety and the quality. There is a huge mix of music with some especially sensational vocal tracks. If I were just starting, I'd probably look at the live acoustic discs, the vocal discs and the 3. Reference Series... they are all packed full with wonderfully recorded tracks.

Along the way, Steve has been kind enough to teach me a thing or two... about both creating high quality recordings and about achieving rgeat sound in your car system. I'm a bit troubled since he has never used any of the tracks that I have assembled and recorded for him to consider for these selections, but on the other hand... it inspired me to make a series of my own favorite tracks and has given me several new artists to start collecting! 

Lastly, with Steve's coaching, I picked up a set of Focal 7W2 mid bass drivers to go with my Hiquphon tweeters and my system has never sounded better. With a few tips on the tuning, my Civic may actually rival his (except for his install quality... which a rookie can't match on his own) and he just did pretty damn well at the Spring Break competitions... enough to take home some decent prize buckos!

Great guy - regardless of anything else and very helpful all the way around. You can't go wrong and the price is just silly!

Less/Jim


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

figured I'd mention that i have been working on a bunch of new reference discs and have about 25 new ones done....


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve's cd's are the shizz


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Email sent!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Just recieved the new collectiion, and i think its better the shizz... its really the SHIZZNITZ!!

Steve, you have greatttt tastes in music my friend.. 

If you are a tuner, its a must have to tune every aspect of your system....percussion, strings, horns, dynamics, midbass, you name it!!!

But what i really love most is that its not just SQ music, its the kind of music I listen to every day anyways, but just sounds damn good!!!

Keep up the good work Steve!!!!!


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve, sent you an email earlier this morning.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, Steve CDs are AWESOME!!!

Steve was tearin' (burnin') it up with the CD (production) so he was dubbed the:

Burninator

And, he did not have a love child with his former maid !


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

rodneypierce said:


> Steve, sent you an email earlier this morning.


He is reallly bz with school these days so it may take him awhile to get back to you.. If he doesnt let me know.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

d5sc said:


> Yes, Steve CDs are AWESOME!!!
> 
> Steve was tearin' (burnin') it up with the CD (production) so he was dubbed the:
> 
> ...


 The Burninator is back!!!!!!!!!!
LOL


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

audionutz said:


> The Burninator is back!!!!!!!!!!
> LOL


Get to Da Choppa!!!

All of your hard work on deeze 'Nutz SQ CDs are much azz-preciated, Uncle Audioz !!!!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

audionutz said:


> figured I'd mention that i have been working on a bunch of new reference discs and have about 25 new ones done....




Do you have a new "Ultimate Eval" suite like the ECA versions 3.1-3.3 from a few years back? I'd be interested in the new ones. Excellent sound quality on Steve's discs everyone. Maybe add CDTEXT this time?


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes sirrrrr, I have TEN new ones in the Ultimate Eval set (which incidentally are my own personal faves)!!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I have two of his discs, now just to locate them...


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Dave, u def need more!


BTW, does it make me gay if I _enjoy_ being the forum boner??


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

audionutz said:


> Dave, u def need more!
> 
> 
> BTW, does it make me gay if I _enjoy_ being the forum boner??


well there is definitely a pattern...Big Meat....audioNUTZ....Nutzgrill....now forum BONER....


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Let's not forget that I love goats and SILF's too LMAO!


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

audionutz said:


> Let's not forget that I love goats and SILF's too LMAO!


LOL!!! 

Is this what you are referring to (SILF) ?

"What does SILF stand for?

Society of Indian Law Firms"


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

ROFL!! Mic can answer this one!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Steve - do you have a list of the discs? I definitely need to order some.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

d5sc said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Is this what you are referring to (SILF) ?
> 
> ...


If you REALLY want to know, I'll give you a clue


BAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH BAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> If you REALLY want to know, I'll give you a clue
> 
> 
> BAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH BAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


LOL and highly disturbing at the same time !?!?

We now dub thee (Uncle Audio):

The Ruminator! (part cyborg + part ruminant lover)

"Stay here. I'll be back..."

Moments later, Big Meat crashes through the police station with a goat and sheep/lamb in tow...:surprised:!!! System a blarin'...You down wit O.P.P.!!!

Ya sick bastiches !!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

d5sc said:


> LOL and highly disturbing at the same time !?!?
> 
> We now dub thee (Uncle Audio):
> 
> ...



trust me dude, dont mess w Steve..he will **** sheep up


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> trust me dude, dont mess w Steve..he will **** sheep up


LOL, you guys are killn' me!!! Too FUNNY:laugh:!!!


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

LMAO!!!
disc info listed on Arc Audio sq forum btw.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

LOL! This reminds me of a joke I once heard. Hope it dont offend anyone...

A city boy college bound student moves to Nebraska. Him and his roomates were getting drunk one night. They all dared him to go eff a goat. Intoxicated and feeling he had to prove himself, the boy agreed. So all of them went to a barn and saw 3 goats. The boy grabbed one and did his deed. Afterwards, allll his roomates hysterically laughed at him. The boy asked "WHatttt isn't this what you guys do?" The other boys responded yes, but you chose the UGLIEST one!!! LOL


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just got a copy of his Ultimate Eval 3.2 and it's great! 

I've got to get more of these.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Awesome Stuff !!!


----------

